# Male vs female



## Midnight Jumper (Aug 26, 2012)

When we started our search I was so against having a boy as all the past male dogs I have had never really settled into our family and were very stubborn not to mention problems with housetraining and etc ( I could go on and on). I always had better bonding and easier time with females but after reading informaiton on male standard poodle online and my husbands advise of being open to trying a boy, we did. I am so glad we did too, he is only 16 wks but he has one of the easiest, carefree, loving personalities and I would not trade him for the world  I really believe that you should look at the litter and let the pup choose you if you can. When my husband went to pick out his giant schnauzer pup we were the first to look at them and he had decided between a boy and a girl and finally decided on the boy well as we were walking away from the group, all the pups went with the mom back into another area except the lil girl pup just sat there and started whining like saying "hey you forgot me!" so she is the one that picked us and I couldn't imagine not having her. I wish you luck on finding your new pup!!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I am not really sure if there are any generalizations that can be made between male and female dogs. 

My hardest to house train dog has been a female, and my most cuddly/loving dog has also been a male. That being said, out of all my dogs my female was the most territorial, and she would mark all of our property. 

I think it's important to note that when you read human accounts on male vs female dog behaviors that there are a lot of projections that are similar to how we socialize male and female human babies (for some reason we tend to believe that there are female and male traits that we are born with-not that we are taught them). That is, I read a lot of "my boy dogs are goofs and love food, and are easier to teach, but get distracted because they like to be rough and play" and you will see a lot of "my female is such a suck and prissy" etc, and like how we gender socialize people it's just a lot of bull****. Dogs are not people, and dogs all share different dog attributes!

Your dog, while being an individual, will be a product of your environment. 

I want my next dog to be a female, but that's just because my last two have been males. 

I agree though, see the litter, visit early if you can. You will know if you want a male or a female once you see the puppy with the attributes you want to work with, because it will either be one or the other, not the other way around!


----------



## MiniLouie (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm kinda the same. We have always had girl dogs in our family, and I learned about 4 months ago how I have been missing out on the joys of having a boy dog in my life. Girls are lovely and boys are just as amazing. The breeder had only 1 non-show puppy for us and it was a boy. If it wasen't for wanting a puppy from this breeder so bad, I wouldn't have this amazing boy. Louie is the most well behaved dog. He was so easy to potty train it made me feel like a geanous. Our girl (yorkie) was horrible with potty training, but I think that's a yorkie thing. I think you should be open to having both a girl or a boy. That is what I have learned from my amazing miniature poodle boy.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

I have known amazing male and female poodles of all sizes...I would'nt have a preference except I love ribbons and nail polish and dresses and silly poodle things so I kinds lean towards the girls.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had both male and female dogs and both have been very good pets. I think the knock on males is marking by raising their legs but Max still squats and is house trained so I don't think this will be a problem.

I have to say the same as MiniLouie that my mini boy is one of the best dogs I have had.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I've only had poodle boys, but I love them. They are like mushy class clowns. 

The female poodles I've met are very lovey-dovey but much more prim and proper than the boys.

Ultimately, all dogs are individuals and it comes down to which dog fits you best.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Male for me. Female dogs often question my authority. Male dogs more submissive to Mommy. This is based on past experience of owning dogs other than a poodle. I couldn't (for the life of me) talking my folks to get a poodle. 

So I'm not sure about standard poodles as I've never own one before. I own a male toypoo mix, Charlie. And he is a darling! This doesn't mean he is not a bandit once in a while. But he knows he lives in my territory. Lol.

I agree with the others who said it depends on the puppy as well. Happy choosing!!! So happy for you and your upcoming puppy!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Someone mention marking problem on male. This puzzle me. 

Charlie squats when he pee, then again he is still 7-mos old neutered too.

While Lucy, my sister-in-law 5-yr old female yorkie, peeing with lifting her leg. I observed that she does this to avoid peeing on herself. After she done peeing, she will jump around to avoid her own pee puddle. Such a lady, I thought.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Omar squats to pee outside but will lift his leg on my dining room table if he gets the chance.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

And my Maggie lifts her leg too and then jumps around. It's adorable.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Most of my dogs thoughout my life have been female. I prefer females. I have 2 female spoos now. One of them has only been here a few days, but so far not a single problem. The main reason I would not want a male is that I have seen them pee on the front legs , stomach area ect. I would not want to have to constantly have to wash them. I know not every male is going to do this, but I have heard that some poodles do and the male maltese that I once had did it every time he went ! I had to put him in the tub and run water over his belly every single time! I had a male shih tuz that did not do that, but he would sneak and pee in the house. I have never had a female that did that. I could not even think of taking him anyway because he for sure would mark any new place. So girl power for me.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I will always have a male poodle... We have talked about it on another list, and came to the conclusion that female poodles love us, but our males are in love with us. I know that sounds kinda strange, but I see that with Remington. He will lay his head on my and stare up at me... He holds my hand lol.... and on top of all that, when a man comes into my home, Remington feels like he needs to give them a good hard stare down and doesn't leave my side... Perhaps this is why I am still single ha!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you should go to see a litter of puppies with an open mind on which sex you prefer. When a breeder has asked me which sex I prefer, I say it doesn't matter. For me it never has. The easiest dog I ever houstrained was a male apricot mini. He was eight weeks old at the beginning of August when I got him. When I had to return to my classroom in September, I gated him off in my kitchen with plenty of newspapers which I thought he would need. Wrong! He played with the papers but never puddled. This dog never marked in the house. He never had an accident until he was about 16 and I think a little canine senility set in. I don't think at that age he even knew he was leaking.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Weird thing--I've never had a male dog in my life! My mom had a male working dog when I was growing up, but he wasn't my dog. Anyway I have 2 females (sisters) and they are very different from each other. They're both affectionate and athletic, and I love their type of interaction with romps, goofing around and shared adventures, and cuddles in the evening when we're both tired out. I'm not really into a velcro-poodle though at this stage of my life. Don't know how much being female affects their personalities, but my two suit me perfectly!


----------



## MzChristine (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a poodle boy and personality wise he is just great. I've always had female dogs before (non-poodles) and I think that it's more because he's a poodle then anything else.

The biggest draw backs for me were the peeing on his front legs and the fact that bows and ribbons are out. However, neutering has really improved the first (not as excited and jumpy while going) and I've gotten creative with the accessories so the 2nd is no longer a factor.

One pro of getting a boy is that neutering is usually a lot cheaper then a spaying. I got to spend the difference on obedience class and more toys


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle (my boy) is very careful about how he pees. He likes to pee on a hill or a curb so the puddle does not touch his feet. He also does this amazing stretch so the last few drops will not land on him. His breeder kept things super clean and I think that helped Swizzle ( he cleans his feet every time he goes out ect.)


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Omar never pees on himself but Nicholas does it all the time. Always gets either his front legs or his chest. But then Omar usually squats like a girl whereas Nicholas usually lifts his leg. Not always but usually. I have seen him pee on his leg even while squatting which I believe is actually quite athletic of him. LOL.


----------



## bellalisa (Oct 13, 2012)

My male mini poodle does a handstand when he pees (ill have to post the video) and it does dribble down his stomach. 

I was set on getting a girl puppy- I heard they were better because "males are always lifting their leg" but the breeder told me that neutered male dogs are really sweet and loving and the girls were not as much- since she was familiar with her dogs, I got the male and of course he's been great.

I am a dog sitter and I can't see too much difference between the males and females except some of the males do tend to mark when they are here. Usually the males will pee immediately when I take the outside, and the females will dilly dally before they will pee..come on girls!

Also I heard that if you are getting a second dog, and you want your dogs to be friends, then get a male and female. I have 2 males and they just seem to tolerate each other, not lick each other or show affection to each other, just put up with each other!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have three girls and two boys in my home. I adore them all, but am all about the boys. My Mom and I used to think girls were all that and a bag of chips, until she got her beloved silver male Thinker, and I got my first male Whippet Asia at the same time. We spoke often about the differences and were amazed at the difference in our relationships with these gentlemen. Girls- their number one priority is looking out for numero uno- THEM! Survival of the species. Feed me. They love you....after you feed them. Boys- their priority, unless there is a female in heat nearby, is devotion and loyalty to their people, and that devotion is more intense toward their female people. If I had to give up all my dogs but one (God forbid) I would keep a male in a heartbeat. I have had two heart dogs in my lifetime and they have both been males.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Drat! Bug just erased my entire post!!! So much for males being better pets!! 

In his constant desire to always be close, he managed to wipe out everything I just tried to tell you. grrrrrr. 

I _was going to say that males seem to make more affectionate pets, but now I'm reconsidering if that's a good thing. LOL

All my males of many breeds have been more openly affectionate than any of my girls. I adore my girls, but the boys are the snuggly ones. 

Plus, if you already have a female, keep in mind that fights between females can be much nastier than fights between males. Although, any dog fight can be devestating, I have found it easier to control males and typical of the genders, males make up, girls carry grudges forever! 

Pick the one that tugs at your heart - that's your puppy._


----------



## bellalisa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, borderkelpie that is what the breeder was trying to say, that the females sort of hold grudges and the neutered males were more snuggly. But I do think this is generalization it depends on the individual dog. I know people who always had girls, they have 4 girls, they just got a boy and they keep thinking he is harder! 

I guess there are pros and cons to each sex! Just like in humans


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think either gender is better than the other they are all individuals just like people

I have noticed that my male pom and most of the males at the Rescue will lift their leg on just about everything to make sure they leave their calling card. We finally got our Pom to stop marking in the house but walking him can be a chore since he wants to stop and sniff and mark every vertical thing he sees. 

I also have two girls and one can be pretty prissy some time but she does initiate play and roughhouse with the male Pom. The smaller girl scares the heck out of our Pom. Every time he runs out the back door she is after him grabbing his tail and hanging on like a circus rider. I am trying to curb her enthusiasm. The Pom now waits for her to go out first and then tries to sneak past her. The little one is curious about everything and quite the tomboy, she is into everything.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:girl:Had to think about this for awhile.....I remember, as a child my family usually had male dogs (with the exception of 1 female beagle named Bridget)My father loved to go bird & rabbit hunting so his dog always had to be male (a macho thing I guess!) He always named them 'Duke' or 'King' HA!HA! I remember they were never neutered & they would 'hump' our legs! I think that influenced my choice of I now have owned only females for the last 35 years!!!:girl:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Borderkelpie, that's what I've heard too, that two females potentially fight. I've been a little worried about it, but then I heard from an experienced forum member that it's much worse in other breeds, not so much in poodles. Anyway my two might not fight because Indy is clearly the dominant one, while Maddy is happy go lucky and not dominant at all, so there's no pecking order skirmishes. So here's hoping!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Threads about temperment differences between the sexes (and colors) come up a lot on the forum, and while everyone has an opinion, in the end it always seems to come down to "it depends on the individual dog." Finding the perfect poodle is not easy, and the more options you keep open, the better off you'll be in the end. Choose a great breeder first, and color and gender will tend to take care of themselves.

That said, cream, male, oversized minis are the best! :wink:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think for the most part, it really doesn't matter. It all breaks down to individuals - both human and dog. I have opinions born of some of the horrid fights I dealt with in my Aussies - I had a pair of females that routinely tried to kill each other, not an exageration, I have the vet records to prove it. I also know that was normal for that bloodline (found out AFTER the fact :/). 

I remember a breeder of Dobes telling me years ago that I could never have another male since I already had a male Dobe so she wouldn't sell me hers. Onyx did fine with other males as long as he was introduced properly, but did fight with two females at one point. He's the one that showed me it wasn't the gender, it was personality. His two best friends were my female sheltie and the neighbor's (neutered) male wolfdog. They'd play rousing games of tug and keep away with truck tires and 2X4's lol

Paige and Bug have gotten into tiffs over food and bones, and for little dogs, the noise was impressive. 

I think whichever gender you choose (or chooses you) is the correct one. We all have preconceived notions on gender, but I honestly do feel my boys were/are easier to live with. (That goes for my horses, too lol)


----------



## swismiself (Feb 26, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> I have known amazing male and female poodles of all sizes...I would'nt have a preference except I love ribbons and nail polish and dresses and silly poodle things so I kinds lean towards the girls.


I've also only ever had female pets, so that's where I'm leaning. However, my husband and I agreed that if the perfect dog came to us male, that we'd be ok with it. 

When I lamented about all the "silly poodle things" I'd be missing with a male, his response was "Well, we can have a cross-dressing poodle."

LOVE HIM!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

hmm, sounds like you do well with your choices in males.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

I thank you all for the educated, comical, sweet and thoughtful replies. By far the best was the pup who walks on their front legs to pee!!!!!!! Lol. I did keep an open mind when we went to visit a litter of pups. We chose a sweet endearing boy! He will be coming home Friday! I will post picks when I can. We are sooooo excited! I'm feeling way outnumbered in our household. I'm the only female in a house of 4 males!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is a spayed female. Peeves (GSD) is an intact male. She is the boss, so he will not lift his leg in our yard. He is not seeking to over-mark Lily. He does lift his leg out on walks. Leg lifting is usually done by males (and high ranking females) to "show who is boss." Lily sometimes halfway lifts one leg to mark above other dogs' scent.

All dogs are individuals. You should choose the pup who seems to have the temperament that seems closest to what you hope for in an adult dog and then train to get what you want as a finished product. I knew I was going to do performance events with Lily so I wanted a high drive dog and that is exactly what I have. Lots of internal desire to work has been cultivated and built on through training.


----------

